# Pensacola beach PIER 12/4 AM REPORT



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

got to the pier about 8:30... pretty darn cold... lots of bird activity and what-not, a sure sign for winter bobo's... i saw some bluefish in the draw, didn't wanna lose my jig so i went to the end and saw 3 bonita already on the deck.... 5 minutes later, i hooked up with one... but JEREMY (JHogue) thought it would be funny to tighten down my drag when i set my rod down, ..so as soon as i hooked up... pop... 4# test + locked drag + 5lb bonita = :banghead:banghead:banghead a few bonita were caught and at 9:30, i was walking off to go to work, i had gone about 5 steps when i see everyone scramble for their tackleboxes and ling rods... i looked over and there was a stud mako on top, all of 8-9 feet, solid 300lbs... no one ever got a steel leader tied on in time, and away he went... definatly one of the coolest things i've ever seen... that's the 7th mako i've seen off the pier in the last year & 1/2:bowdown


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty cool. Did anybody manage to get a pic. of him? I'd like to see that big guy.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

for some reason there are a lot more here in the last few years. Strange phenomenon


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm gonna catch one this winter or next spring.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BudYsr (12/4/2007)*Pretty cool. Did anybody manage to get a pic. of him? I'd like to see that big guy.


i wish... we were all in a panic to get a hook in 'em... i was trying to tie a steel leader, and everyone else was cutting up bonita to try and chum 'em up to keep 'em around.... didn't work:banghead


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I thought he was gonna eat that bonita that I threw at him until he got bombed, that was pretty cool...Oh chickenbone right after you left the bonita showed up and after i left a massive school of bullreds came by and everyone one the pier caught one.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (12/4/2007)* i looked over and there was a stud mako on top, all of 8-9 feet, solid 300lbs...


I think he might have been bigger than that, it was a stud for sure.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm back after a couple month absence. Just an FYI, they've caught a few makos down here in PCB lately at night from the state park pier.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

so who wants to lend me a 50w tiagra so i can float a bonita out tomorrow night?:letsdrink


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

im goweing one nigh this week last timeuntill january


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report guys:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report seeing the shark. But here's my question. I thought it was against the rules to try and purposely catch a shark from the pier. Am I wrong???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tmass (12/4/2007)*... until he got bombed ...


 that was JoeZ's friend... ANGRY DAN oke :banghead:banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't wait till the day I get to hook into a shark like that!!!! Just can't wait!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i got out there just after that redfish run :banghead:banghead

other than some blues, nothin else happened


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (12/5/2007)*Great report seeing the shark. But here's my question. I thought it was against the rules to try and purposely catch a shark from the pier. Am I wrong???


the law dosent say you cant but your band if you doo got to love howe they band shark fishing from the pier sumbody neads ther but kicked fer that


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (12/5/2007)*Great report seeing the shark. But here's my question. I thought it was against the rules to try and purposely catch a shark from the pier. Am I wrong???


it is, but i'll hook it up and freespool and walk until i'm over the beach and drop my rod down and fight it from the beach, i've done it before, and for a mako, i will definatly do it again...

the reason they have that rule is becuase they don't want to scare the tourists off the beaches because they saw a shark.... :banghead


----------



## DaFrance (Oct 28, 2007)

lucky


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

de big one


----------

